# Fainting in the middle of class......................



## xLonewolf

Ok can someone help me. No I dont faint in school, I have never fainted in school. Let me just ask...

Have anyone ever PRETENDED to faint in school? Or have you actualy fainted or saw someone else faint? Can you tell me about it? Cuz im having this weird obsession to inflict pain on myself to get people attention because I feel so invisible. But making myself faint creeps me out so I want to pretend to faint. Just to get some temporary attention and also to be daring because everyday seems like always the same routine. Anyways though, I dont want the ambulance to come, I just want to pretend to be unconscious for like 45 seconds. How do people react to a person fainting though? I dont want such a big deal to come out of it...

Please just tell me experiences... 
:rain


----------



## kikachuck

There was a girl in my 8th grade spanish class who was on some weird combination of meds and ended up fainting in class. She did get a lot of sympathy from students and teachers for a while after that, but I doubt many remember it today. I happen to because I have a freakish memory of these kinds of things :lol

As for pretend fainting, well, I would advise against it. For one, it is really hard to do and if you do it badly, it will look like an obvious fake. If you think you are a loser now, imagine what people will think if you pretend to faint in class just for attention. As for calling the ambulance, they might if you seem perfectly fine one minute then just faint out of the blue. You certainly wouldn't be able to fool any of the medical professionals and I'm sure that would get around school too. If you are really craving attention that badly, you might as well just yell 'The aliens are coming and we are all doomed!' out loud in class one day. It would be just as effective :lol


----------



## aria

When I was in middleschool some 8th grader fainted in class and hit her head on a desk. I think they may have ended up calling the abulance. According to rumors, it was caused by an eating disorder..I heard that the teacher really freaked out tho, but she ended up being ok.


----------



## archaic

Some girl a year younger than me had a problem with fainting, so in high school they gave her a wheelchair presumably to avoid lawsuits with her falling. I always thought she was obnoxious (as did most people), so no one except the administration took her too seriously.

I agree with kikachuck about why you probably shouldn't do it, unless you're a really good actor and know just what fainting looks like (but it sounds like you don't).


----------



## xLonewolf

I dont really want to faint for just attention. I just feel depressed and want to people to feel concern for me just for a moment. I am just planning to slump over off my desk onto the floor and "regain consciousness" before anyone calls anyone. Also because I dared myself and I want to see if I could do this thing. I'm not gonna make it a regular habit. I'm just really curious how people will react and ihopefully it will cut off this weird obsession in my mind once and for all.


----------



## xLonewolf

Can someone also tell me how the person looked or did when they regained consciousness? And what did the other people do? I mean I dont want people to keep staring, that'd be awkward. (Since I have SA)


----------



## KimberlyK

xLonewolf said:


> Can someone also tell me how the person looked or did when they regained consciousness? And what did the other people do? I mean I dont want people to keep staring, that'd be awkward. (Since I have SA)


Your going to "fake faint" but then you don't want anyone to stare? :con If you go through with it either you will be found out and it will be awkward or you will be convincing and it will still be awkward.

When you really faint you are so out of it that you don't really notice the people around you, you just want to know what happened.


----------



## xLonewolf

no i said i dont want ppl to keep staring. I dont mind if they stare, but if they continue to even though its obvious im ok then it might get me edgy.


----------



## niceperson

If you want some attention and sympathy maybe you could go see a therapist. I think the fainting idea is a bad one. You could also go to the library and start a conversation with your librarian about a book or something. Librarians are always friendly.


----------



## GraceLikeRain

And what happens when they figure out that you are faking? Not a good idea.



niceperson said:


> If you want some attention and sympathy maybe you could go see a therapist. I think the fainting idea is a bad one


 :agree


----------



## Ktgurl

no offense or anything but that's a really stupid idea. it's hard to pretend to faint, let alone making it look realistic. so the odds are you won't do it well and will look like an *** in front of everyone. Even if you could do it well, i don't believe you would. If you want everyone's attention, you could start by answering a question in class, everyone always looks at the person who is speaking. at least then you won't look werid.


----------



## ColdFury

Its really hard to "fake" fainting because you're going to instinctively try to brace yourself before you hit the ground, which is going to give you away.


----------



## Noca

I've passed/blacked out in school quite a few times and came close to it about 15 times. I have a severe phobia of blood etc and if they were talking about that I would start to feel light headed, sweating, and eventually blackout. I remember one time trying to make it to the water fountain and just falling in the middle of the hallway.

It causes quite alot of anxiety having everyone looking at you and the class basically stop for everyone to stare at you as you blackout. Sugar usually helps to keep me from blacking out.

This is the only phobia I have not yet recieved treatment for. Any ideas would be appreciated.


----------



## anonymid

Noca said:


> I've passed/blacked out in school quite a few times and came close to it about 15 times. I have a severe phobia of blood etc and if they were talking about that I would start to feel light headed, sweating, and eventually blackout. I remember one time trying to make it to the water fountain and just falling in the middle of the hallway.
> 
> It causes quite alot of anxiety having everyone looking at you and the class basically stop for everyone to stare at you as you blackout. Sugar usually helps to keep me from blacking out.
> 
> This is the only phobia I have not yet recieved treatment for. Any ideas would be appreciated.


I have this problem, too. I know I passed out completely at least once in high school (during some anti- drunk driving assembly that involved a graphic description of a car accident) and came close many times. I'm terribly squeamish and get nauseous very easily.

Anyway, your plan to faint is an unwise one, for all the reasons that others have already given. Please don't do it.


----------



## xLonewolf

Well I really cant describe what im feeling. I just have a weird urge to do it. Also I dont think people would figure out im faking because Im seriously not the kind of person people would suspect of being a pretender. I am very quiet and reserved and have never done anything like that at all before. I'm not going to make it a habit, just one little time just to see if it makes me feel any better. Also I dont think people would see when Im actualy falling but im going to do it from sitting not standing.

AARGH im so weird i cant describe what my purpose in doing so is, just to create a brief moment of distress. Im probably craving something else that im not sure of but at this moment im obsessing over doing this lil stunt and ill feel like a failure if i dont. :dead


----------



## whiteclouds

A girl in my class fainted once. Her face went ghostly white and she fell over. She regained consciouness really fast, like in a matter of five seconds. She was groggy and weak when she came to, but she was able to walk out of the classroom to see the school nurse.


----------



## mismac

If you want the attention and you want to act, why don't you join the school's drama class and/or production?


----------



## noregrets

xLonewolf said:


> Im probably craving something else that im not sure of but at this moment im obsessing over doing this lil stunt and ill feel like a failure if i dont. :dead


Do you obsess over things a lot? Could you maybe have OCD? :stu


----------



## ColdFury

noregrets said:


> xLonewolf said:
> 
> 
> 
> Im probably craving something else that im not sure of but at this moment im obsessing over doing this lil stunt and ill feel like a failure if i dont. :dead
> 
> 
> 
> Do you obsess over things a lot? Could you maybe have OCD? :stu
Click to expand...

Its possible. I've gotten such impulses in the past and I have OCD.


----------



## xLonewolf

I dont know. I might. I can be obsessive compulsive sometimes (mainly in the past I was) but I'm pretty sure I dont have the disorder.

Anyway I was just about to pretend to faint today when our class went to the library but I couldnt because I waited too long and we were going to leave right when I was getting into the moment.

And now I'm depressed and I dont know why exactly its annoying :cry


----------



## Argo

Go see your school psychiatrist, counselor, or something. You're talking about disrupting a classroom and embarassing yourself, and if you can't control these urges I think you need to go to somebody.


----------



## korey

When I was in 10th grade, the girls in my school started dropping like flies everyday. It went unexplained, too. I think it started with one girl who had a genuine medical cause for her fainting, and then quite a few other girls started faking it so they could get the same class-stopping attention that she did. It was horrible for them to do that. The one girl who did have a medical cause for it started taking anticonvulsants or something, and I think she's had it under control since then.

I remember having to take alternate routes to class every other day because some girl would drop in the middle of a hallway somewhere and the teachers would all tell us to turn around or something. Some people claimed that the girls all had eating disorders which caused them to faint, but the girls all denied it.

It remains a mystery, I guess. Oh well.

I've never fainted, though. I came close to it once in 9th grade when I forgot to eat one day. I was in the middle of English class and I got very dizzy and started sweating within seconds, then my mouth started watering like it usually does right before I vomit. I had to go to the restroom to wet a towel and put it on my face and neck. It wasn't very pleasant.


----------



## sonya99

korey said:


> When I was in 10th grade, the girls in my school started dropping like flies everyday. It went unexplained, too. I think it started with one girl who had a genuine medical cause for her fainting, and then quite a few other girls started faking it so they could get the same class-stopping attention that she did. It was horrible for them to do that. The one girl who did have a medical cause for it started taking anticonvulsants or something, and I think she's had it under control since then.
> 
> I remember having to take alternate routes to class every other day because some girl would drop in the middle of a hallway somewhere and the teachers would all tell us to turn around or something. Some people claimed that the girls all had eating disorders which caused them to faint, but the girls all denied it.
> 
> It remains a mystery, I guess. Oh well.


That's so weird! I guess probably at least some of those girls had the same idea as you, xlonewolf. I think it's common to have fantasies about fainting. The trouble is when that's all you can think about, and when you actually think about doing it. That sounds to me in the area of Munchausens.

Think about it...even if it was convincing and you didn't get hurt and you got people to feel sorry for you and give you attention, it would be hollow and fleeting. And if you did like the results, you could never do it again anyway, or else you would have to see a doctor and get caught.


----------



## xLonewolf

i definately can _control_ these urges but the thing is it seems like my mind wont let me rest until i do what I dared myself to do. As I think back, it started with just occasional fantasizing of me fainting and people worrying about me which I have always craved. (i dont like attention from my family though). I remember in 8th grade spacing out during class and daydreaming about me fainiting and wondering deeply what would happen since I couldnt even imagine. (Now im in 11th grade). I have never really thought about fainting until several weeks ago though. And I had two dreams that I fainted and either the people didn't care, or they didnt notice.


----------



## Kelly

I fainted once back when I worked in my dorm's cafeteria. I was chopping lettuce for the salad and all of the sudden felt dizzy and started seeing little spots in front of my eyes. I remember saying, "I don't feel so good." The next thing I know, I was lying on the ground with all of the other cafeteria workers surrounding me. One person was saying, "Go get her some orange juice." Someone else was supporting my head.

You might think the attention felt nice, but it wasn't nice. It was really embarrassing. Plus, because I'd done it at school, I had to go to the emergency room so the school could avoid a possible lawsuit or something. If felt like everyone was looking at me and judging me for being pathetic. I felt that way for the rest of the year. It didn't help that my boss would always act like he was so concerned about me. "How are you? Are you eating? Did you eat anything today? What did you eat today?" <-- Yes, I fainted because I wasn't eating.

Have a nice day,
Kelly


----------



## one tough cookie

xLonewolf said:


> I dont really want to faint for just attention. I just feel depressed and want to people to feel concern for me just for a moment. I am just planning to slump over off my desk onto the floor and "regain consciousness" before anyone calls anyone. Also because I dared myself and I want to see if I could do this thing. I'm not gonna make it a regular habit. I'm just really curious how people will react and ihopefully it will cut off this weird obsession in my mind once and for all.


hi,i know how you feel when i was in school i was always trying to get atention what i did was i pretended to hurt myself it turned out ok actually (lol) people gave me loads of attention and if you fake a injury to the head and they give you a ice pack then the ice gives swelling 
good luck !


----------



## Rixy

one tough cookie said:


> hi,i know how you feel when i was in school i was always trying to get atention what i did was i pretended to hurt myself it turned out ok actually (lol) people gave me loads of attention and if you fake a injury to the head and they give you a ice pack then the ice gives swelling
> good luck !


Please don't encourage this. You can really worry someone if you pass out. If it's all for attention then it's not really fair on the people around you is it?

Don't do it. Yes, feeling invisible sucks but if you go to extreme lengths to get attention it could backfire on you - that desired 15 minutes of attention could turn into something much, much worse.


----------



## millenniumman75

This thread is four years old - although this advice is good. Don't faint. Breathe!


----------



## cat001

I've fainted in the middle of a practical session but to be fair I hadn't eaten that day and it was around 5pm (had to rush for the bus so missed breakfast and had no money, uni is in the middle of nowhere!), was dehydrated, had been standing up for a while and wasn't really breathing because we were in the same room as a horse uterus and it stank to high heaven!!! 

I got a free lucazade out of it so I wasn't complaining! Although I wouldn't like to repeat the experiance...it causes distress to others aswell which is something I don't think you want to cause...


----------



## Cerberios

I've fainted five times throughout my schooling experience.
One time in church, another three times in class, another two times in the gym...
When I was younger it used to be the biggest deal. The teachers would freak-the-hell-out !! BUT, high school, maybe fake for like twenty seconds and get up all groggy-like... 
It won't end up as a crazy, dramatic scene but the teacher may send you down to the office or some crap...

And inflicting pain to yourself... Seriously talk to someone about that. _Anyone useful._


----------



## xLonewolf

Hi guys!! Wow what a coincidence. I was actually searching under my username xlonewolf to see what old sites I used to post on and I came across this one. I didn't know this thread was brought back to life recently! 
Looking back, I am definitely a much happier person today than I was back then, and I have definitely conquered a lot of my social anxiety (tho not completely obviously). I have never done the fake fainting, although the idea is still amusing to me to be a damsel in distress (and interrupt people's everyday routine haha). I think that sense of control and how it forces people to recognize my presence is what compelled me to want to do it back then. Mainly though it was my need for a tender, caring touch (TLC) since I was deprived that when I was young since I had no friends. But yea I'd never think about doing that again unless I was doing some acting gig or psychology experiment lol. Reading these words of mine is painful and embarrassing to me. 

Today I am a much more self-confident person, although there is always that pain and insecurity lurking in the back of my mind that will probably dwell there forever -- but I don't focus on it, for whatever you focus on grows. I focus on the beauty in life.

Anway good to read all of your expressions!! I wish you the best of luck in your battle against this inner demon!


----------



## SAgirl

This reminds me of a video I recently saw on youtube. All these boys are pretending that they are sick so they go to the nurses office. They were supposed to beat box and one of them was supposed to dance. The plan goes awry and one of the dudes continues with his plan and starts dancing and the nurse thinks that he's having a seizure. Look up pranks on youtube. Funny stuff!


----------



## seafolly

I've fainted a lot...this is why I became agoraphobic, I was afraid to leave the house. The psychiatrist explained it as my brain being so overloaded with anxiety it was shutting down. Anyway, people WILL call the emergency services. You have a right to refuse medical treatment if you're an adult but it's a huge waste of the paramedics' time. Not to mention they'll be less than impressed if they do take you to the hospital and find nothing wrong. 

...I JUST saw how old this thread is. Holy cow! Well I'm posting this anyway for anyone who's thinking it.


----------



## Antis

Some girl at my college collapsed because she took meds+alcohol.

I'd never want that much attention if I'm honest, should I come back the next day after fainting all eyes will be on me.


----------



## King'sCrossing

I think if you want attention, just make a "I want to pretend to faint" thread on some online forum. I mean, you're getting lots of it now!

And pretending to faint isn't really a good idea. For one, you could injure yourself with the absence of bracing. And if you don't do it successfully enough, you just look like a fool, which isn't something you'd want, is it?



millenniumman75 said:


> This thread is four years old - although this advice is good. Don't faint. Breathe!


Now _I_ feel like a fool...


----------



## Mc Borg

When I was in the 6th grade, we went on a field trip to a court house & jail (weird places to go on a field trip, I know). Once we got to the jail, my class & the 5th grade class were standing out in this big garage looking room. I forgot what it was for exactly, but there were these orangey-red lights on the walls. I remember people there explaining how drunk people would throw up on the floor when they were brought in. Anyway, I remember staring at one of the lights & slowly blacking out. Not only did I faint in front of my whole class, but the 5th grade too. I awoke to a teacher saying "Joseph!" & everybody staring at me. They even got medic people who were going to give me oxygen, but I was okay. I was more worried about everyone looking at me, than if I was hurt. ops


----------



## jmoop

Once I fainted in the beginning of a live drawing class. No, it wasn't because there was a naked person standing there. It felt like I just really had to go to sleep all of a sudden and I ended up doing just that onto the floor. I saw the sparkly dots and everything but I only blacked out for a second. The school called an ambulance but there was nothing wrong with me; I just had skipped breakfast that day.

Another time I passed out in church cause it was way too hot and the preacher at the time started praying that Satan would release his hold on me, LOL


----------



## reyej

I think its ok to fake faint. I've fainted myself twice. The first time was at the Vet and I cut my chin open. The second time after that was in my science class, I cut my chin open (4 stitches), cracked 7 teeth and had to get one tooth taken out. I had a relief teacher that day, IT WAS SOOOO AWKWARD!!! He didn't call an ambulance and when I left the school he told me he'd see me tomorrow!!!! WTB i dont faint cause of blood... they think there is something wrong with my heart

Ever since that day Ive been pretending to faint... Its not that hard, you just say you feel faint and then lie down and then pass out. Just wait a few seconds and then open your eyes again. I actually do feel sick a lot though so its not really just me trying to get attention.

So go for it if you feel like you can pull it off. You do get people feeling sorry for you and its quite nice sometimes.


----------



## CoolUnderFire

Some guy in my class once fainted into the wall. I guess he couldn't handle the video we were watching in science class.


----------



## AmeliaHelen

At about November last year (Year 10), a guy called Martin passed out. We were in the middle of English watching Macbeth and we'd only just had one of our vaccines (injections). He sort of looked like he was swinging on his chair at first, like he was trying to reach something on the floor, his arm was dangling over the chair. I looked away and within the next 30 seconds I could hear a massive bang and he was on the floor. He was out cold for about 5-10 seconds, our teacher stopped the film, grabbed a chair and told him to sit outside. Miss Fenn and one of the science techs came over. He looked really pale when and after he fainted, and he didnt know what had happened when he woke up after passing out.  It was really scary. 
When you pretend to faint, don't hesitate or try and stop yourself when falling, or it will look fake. DO NOT act passed out for MORE THAN 30 SECONDS, as this will alarm the teacher and they WILL call the ambulance. You have to act really weak and as if you dont know what happened before you fainted. After you've fainted, sit down where you are for about a few minutes and sit with your head in between your knees to make it look like you need to rest. Before you faint, start saying a sentence if you want, but dont finish it, and don't talk much, and hold your breath as much as you can to make yourself look pale. 

WARNING: IF YOU DO THIS THERE IS A GOOD CHANCE THAT YOU WILL BE CAUGHT AS BEING A FAKER!!! :no YOU HAVE BEEN SEVERLY WARNED:doh

Good Luck


----------



## Skyliner

I fainted in class a couple of times during school. I remember one time it happened during Biology - I fainted at my workstation sitting on one of those high stools, and I felt my head hit the table. For about a minute after that, I could hear everything, but I couldn't see, speak or move. It was the most terrifying experience. People were saying 'OMG OMG is she ok', and I was trying to reply, but my body didn't react. The friend I sat next to must have been freaking out a little!

I think it triggered my anxiety to a certain extent, and I skipped school a lot after that.


----------



## Layla

If you faint in class you may get the attention you want, but it will be short lived, you may also find some people laughing at you, a lot of sick people out there, I nearly fainted in class a few times, it was strange, but I almost felt like I wasn't in my body and went all dizzy, but just managed to keep it together.


----------



## seafolly

Um. Granted I'm a person who is terrified of fainting because of the attention it draws whenever it happens, WHY on earth would someone pretend to faint? Seriously. If you're socially anxious, why put yourself in a giant spotlight? It's NOT fun!


----------



## dixieana

i know exactly how u feel!! i hate being ignored in class!! im well liked, i guess
so why don't i get some well deserved attention? ive only passed out once before
it feels like ur sinking and can't control ur body, it feels horrible, but somehow i
don't mind if everyone could just see it, or be there. Unfortunately i wasnt at skool
every time i wanna faint at skool i get too scared to! force fainting sounds 2 scary!!
i don't wanna die or have a seizure!!!
anyhow, that be my story


----------



## Daylight

At first I thought the thread title said "farted" not fainted.


----------



## Dark Alchemist

Happened once in a lecture class to some guy. Prof had to dismiss class early and call 911.


----------



## Jllbtvs

Omg yes yes I have fainted in class before it was in Health class last year and my teacher was talking about different surgeries and I have a really really really really really super uber weak stomach ( I know its sad isn't it ) and I was thinking about what he was saying and next thing I knew I was feeling really sick and lightheaded and put my head down and BAM I blacked out and woke up to find my head hanging back and I jumped up right away. Oh god that was so embarassing!! I went to the nurse after that and layed down for a while. EEeessshh....

Also there was this time in grade school where there was an assembly and at the end the kids were throwing out candy to everyone and a starburst came flying hard at me eye and hit me and started to bleed and I then fainted shortly after. lol..Strangest things always happen to me >.>


----------



## Jllbtvs

Skyliner said:


> I fainted in class a couple of times during school. I remember one time it happened during Biology - I fainted at my workstation sitting on one of those high stools, and I felt my head hit the table. For about a minute after that, I could hear everything, but I couldn't see, speak or move. It was the most terrifying experience. People were saying 'OMG OMG is she ok', and I was trying to reply, but my body didn't react. The friend I sat next to must have been freaking out a little!
> 
> I think it triggered my anxiety to a certain extent, and I skipped school a lot after that.


Wow I know exactly how you feel after fainting multiple times and twice at school.


----------



## Ashley1990

I FAINTED IN THE SCHOOL WHILE ASSEMBLY WAS IN PROCESS....IT WAS AMAZING
I REMEMBER I STARTED FEELING LIKE I CANT OPEN MY EYES AND FELY A NICE BREEZE OF COL WIND IN MY BREEZE IN MY EYES AND THE DARKNESS FOR A SECOND AND AFTER SOME MINUTES I SAW MYSELF WALKING WITH THE HELP OF ONE OF THE LADY PROFESSOR WHOSE HELPED ME GETTING A SHADE AND I WAS SERVED WITH GLUCOSE WATER THEN

FAINTING FOR ATTENTION:lol :lol ..HAHAH I DNT THINK IT WORKS THAT WELL..BUT U WILL GAIN LOT OF SYMPATHY...:lol 


HEY I FAINTED AGAIN TWO YEARS BACK AT WORK..:lol 
MY BOSS WAS SCOLDING ME N I FELY LIKE I WAS FALLING BACK..I WAS STANDING NEXT TO HIM..
I FELT LIKE MY EARS HEARD A BEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEPPPPPP SOUND AND IT WAS SHRILL ..I WAS FEELING HEAVY ...

I ASKED HIM IF I CAN SIT ON COUCH JUST NEXT TO HIS DESK...
WHEN I REGAINED CONSCIOUSNESS I FOUND MY BODY HEATING AND SWEATING ..SPECIALLY ON FOREHEAD..

HE RAND PHONE TO MY COLLEAGUE TO GET SOME FEMALE STAFF FOR ASSISTING ME...AND ASKED HER TO TAKE OUT MY WARM CLOTHES(AS IT WAS WINTER SEASON) AND LET ME HAVE REST ..

SHE TOOK ME TOWARDS WASHROOM HOLDING MY ARM AND GAVE ME A HEAD N BACK MASSAGE THERE...

:lol SOME DAYS LATER HE JOKED ABT MY FAINTING ON BEING SCOLDED(AS IT WAS THE FIRST TIME I MADE A MISTAKE)


----------



## fire mage64

xLonewolf said:


> Ok can someone help me. No I dont faint in school, I have never fainted in school. Let me just ask...
> 
> Have anyone ever PRETENDED to faint in school? Or have you actualy fainted or saw someone else faint? Can you tell me about it? Cuz im having this weird obsession to inflict pain on myself to get people attention because I feel so invisible. But making myself faint creeps me out so I want to pretend to faint. Just to get some temporary attention and also to be daring because everyday seems like always the same routine. Anyways though, I dont want the ambulance to come, I just want to pretend to be unconscious for like 45 seconds. How do people react to a person fainting though? I dont want such a big deal to come out of it...
> 
> Please just tell me experiences...
> :rain


I really really DON'T think you should do this! Why can't you just talk to the person next you before class starts? They will have your attention then and if you both "click" then you could become friends.



kikachuck said:


> As for pretend fainting, well, I would advise against it. For one, it is really hard to do *and if you do it badly, it will look like an obvious fake*. If you think you are a loser now, *imagine what people will think if you pretend to faint in class just for attention*. As for calling the ambulance, they might if you seem perfectly fine one minute then just faint out of the blue. *You certainly wouldn't be able to fool any of the medical professionals* and I'm sure *that would get around school too*.





Ktgurl said:


> If you want everyone's attention, you could start by answering a question in class, everyone always looks at the person who is speaking.


:yes


----------



## firewarrior918

*Double story*

Right, so i am in primary 5 and we are outside, and it's about 20 degrees, a girl who still has her jumper on, goes very white, next minute, she is down and 3 teachers are around her, the school called an ambulance.

The next day, it is still as hot and i am in the que for dinner and i am just standing there and next thing i know, i'm on the floor and a teacher is coming over to me, i persist that i didn't faint and stay in line, it was also the day of the school centenary.(that is 100 years)


----------



## BritshWriting

Bad idea my friend.
You honestly don't need to fake faint just to get attention.
It's a serious matter.
You could fall and hit your head onto the floor and possibly get a serious concussion.
I had fainted a good amount of times in my life and sadly they were all in school.
It feels like....
Almost being hit by a bus and blacking out.
---
I was coming back from a field trip and we were waiting for our parents to come pick us up.
I felt dizzy and light headed, but that didn't stop me from running around and playing with my friends. 
This is in like 8th grade by the way.
All of my friends had been picked up except mine so I decided to go talk to some of my teachers.
The last thing I remember before blacking out is one of my old 7th grade teachers asking me how was 8th grade and that's when I started to fall forward.
2 of the teachers had caught me before I had hit the concrete.
I was unconscious for a few minutes before I woke up on a teacher's lap, and teachers and students surrounding me just to make sure I was okay.
---
You feel really embarrassed because you don't know what exactly happened.
It's pretty scary.


----------



## PandaPurrp

I blacked out in college once. I was just sitting at the desk, then next thing I know I’m laid out on the floor with the teacher trying to wake me up. The whole class was quiet and all eyes were on me. When I completely came back to, he walked me to the nurse’s office. 
Needless to say, I never went back to that class lol. The next semester I saw someone from that class, and he says to me “Aye you’re that dude that passed out in that one class....mann, you must’ve been on that good sh*t” lol I thought that was pretty funny.


----------

